# Freshly painted blades and spoons



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Got tire sitting here watching every football game, so I fired up the airbrush to see if I remebered how to run it. 


























Larry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Very Nice. Good color assortment. Is that lacquer or water based?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I use Createx water base.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job Lepatt,I like your color mix.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those look great! What kind of clearcoat do you put on them?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

fishing_marshall said:


> Those look great! What kind of clearcoat do you put on them?


I have tried a couple different clear coats. 30 minute 2 part epoxy gives a very durable finish but is a pain. I mainly use UV Blast clear coat from Jannsnetcraft. Very simply to apply, easy clean up, durabilty is not as good as epoxy but good enough for me. I put two coats on them after the paint has dried 48 hrs. 

Larry


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice blades!!!!!!!! do you do all of them free hand or do make up stencils?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Must be an Erie guy with purple and Green. Add a circle hook with some beads the eyes will chew em up!


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Chippewa said:


> very nice blades!!!!!!!! do you do all of them free hand or do make up stencils?


Some are free hand. Most us stincel. 


Larry
SPOONFEEDER


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

JIG said:


> Must be an Erie guy with purple and Green. Add a circle hook with some beads the eyes will chew em up!


Yep, I us surfon coated cable, beads and 2 #1 Gamatsu octopus circle hooks. 


Larry
SPOONFEEDER


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

Are you doing anything to the blades before painting them? I have tried using createx paints on blades and have had problems with the painting adhering to the blades. Where are you getting your blades and what type of finish is on them? Thanks.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

esoxbuckeye said:


> Are you doing anything to the blades before painting them? I have tried using createx paints on blades and have had problems with the painting adhering to the blades. Where are you getting your blades and what type of finish is on them? Thanks.


All I do to them before painting wipe them off with paper towel. You need let paint dry 48 hrs. before putting clear coat on them. Also try not to put heavy coats of paint on spoon. Got all my blades from jannsnetcraft. Got the hammered copper laquered spoons from jannsnetcraft, got the hammered nickle spoons from stamina tackle. All via internet. 
I have spoons that have cought 20+ walleye and still look pretty good. Blades hold up as good as blades I have purchased for a lot more money then I have in these. 


Larry
SPOONFEEDER


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice work! How many of those do you make up a year?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lepatt said:


> All I do to them before painting wipe them off with paper towel. You need let paint dry 48 hrs. before putting clear coat on them.


I wave a hairdryer set on low over mine for about a minute, let them cool off, then clear coat them with Devcon 2 ton epoxy.


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I have also found that it is beneficial to dip the blades in rubbing alcohol and then wipe them dry before painting. If there is any oily film on the blade from your fingers it will mess your painting up. The alcohol takes care of it. I never directly touch the blades after I clean them and during painting.
Travis


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I'll see what I can get to work!


----------



## WildHooker (May 12, 2010)

How do you apply the UV Blast clear coat?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Craig at Erie Outfitters carries the UV Blast in a spray bottle. You apply it to anything you want while on the water. It also comes in a clear powder and in the Seal Coat as mentioined; a one part, waterbase clear that will only stick to other waterbased paints and not always too well at that. Just shoot the Sealcoat on, that's it.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

WildHooker said:


> How do you apply the UV Blast clear coat?


As Fish Scalper said, they make a spray bottle you can spray on or that make the seal-coat that you brush on. I use the seal-coat. 


Larry
SPOONFEEDER


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is another batch did this morning.














Larry
SPOONFEEDER


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like you have been busy. Found the hooks we use at Janns but the shank is a little shorter than we have been using. Got some more blades painted last night just waitting to coat them. Got to work this weekend talk to you monday.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome work great colors


----------

